# Massive Screw Up Leaving Me Without A Phone



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

So during my attempt to root my moto x on kit kat I have managed to brick my phone and need some hep fixing it.  The best I can tell is the firmware I downloaded was corrupted and now my phone wont boot past the bootloader.  It says "No valid PIV block in SP for system.  piv validation failed (system) boot up failed.
 
USB works but nothing I do actually allows it to boot.  I checked the MD5 of my firmware file and it matches perfectly and attempts to reflash manually and with other scripts has no affect.  the device is not recognized by RSDlite and I cant boot into recovery.
 
Any ideas?  I am redownloading the firmware now but it is taking ages to download.
 
Thanks
 

EDIT:  Found a better mirror and redownloaded but still getting the invalid system error. Its basically saying I cant downgrade.  Gonna try flashing the kitkat firmware and see where that gets me.
EDIT 2: Turns out that is what was wrong. But why it won't let me down grade i have no clue BC no guide that I have seen has mentioned having to do anything special. If anyone has any insight it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

No one has any ideas on why I can't downgrade? I have had no success.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Which model/carrier?

Also - which firmware file are you trying to flash, and are you doing it with fastboot or rsd?


----------



## KrYpToNiTe (Nov 22, 2013)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> No one has any ideas on why I can't downgrade? I have had no success.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Pretty much all updates now a days update the bootloader to stop downgrading because it sometimes allows a user to save root then update and regain root. For some reason Motorola messed up on the 4.4 update and allowed downgrading to the 4.2.2 camera update, but this normally doesn't happen especially when going from an old os to a new os. That's why I don't take ota's you can for the most part run any ota on an old bootloader but not vise versa. I'm still on the factory 4.2.2 bootloader running my safetrap 4.4 rom.


----------



## jflaco40 (Feb 7, 2014)

I had the att version and ran into the same problem, the fix for me was to find fastboot zip in xda forums and then put the fastboot file in the ota folder folder, not sure if it'll work for you, it's was weird

Sent from my XT1060 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

